# Totalausfall :(



## Hagalaz (11. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,
trotzt der nun schon einige Tage andauernden Wärme kommen bei mir einige Pflanzen nicht, diese hab ich in genaueren Augenschein genommen und musst feststellen - eingegangen
Unter den Pflanzen sind 3 Gräser außerhalb des Teiches, wurden im letzten Herbst gepflanzt darunter auch ein __ Pampasgras....
Im Teich alle Juncus ensifolius (die mit den braunen "Köpfchen") und mindestens einen Blaugrüne Binse sowie die __ Papageienfeder in 80cm! Tiefe.kopfkratz

Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung warum die so massenhaft eingehen? Alles zusammen sind 3 Gräser, 2 Juncus ensifolius, eine BG Binse und eben die Papageienfeder.
Hoffe ihr wisst Rat!
Hab mir am 7.5. bei Werner neue Pflanzen bestellt hoffe die kommen bald damit ich mit Lückenfüllen beginnen kann.
Oh ich sehe gerade in der falschen Rubrik gelandet! bitte in Pflanzen in und am Teich verschieben


----------



## pema (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Totalausfall *

Hallo Darius,
'Verlust ist immer'

Nicht jede Pflanze wächst in jedem Umfeld gleich gut. Ich probiere sehr viel aus und schaue, was im nächsten Jahr wiederkommt.
Manche Pflanzen hatte ich schon abgeschrieben...und wundersamerweise tauchten sie später an einem - ihnen genehmen Platz - wieder auf.
Andere Pflanzen verschwanden erst einmal, um zwei Jahre später wieder zu erscheinen

Und dann gibt es noch die Pflanzen, die den Teich, das Substrat, den Standort, die Wasserwerte...einfach nicht mögen Von denen sollte man sich verabschieden...und was anders ausprobieren

petra


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Totalausfall *

Ja das ist klar aber das eben die __ Binsen so eingegangen sind wundert mich, da die gleichen Binsen in einem anderen Teicheck wieder kommen...
Und das alle Gräser die ich im Herbst gepflanzt hab eingegangen sind 
Zur __ Papageienfeder muss ich sagen da bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher ob sie eingegangen ist glaube aber schon  tortz der Tiefe.

BITTE THEMA WIE OBEN GESAGT VERSCHIEBEN!


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Totalausfall *



Hagalaz schrieb:


> BITTE THEMA WIE OBEN GESAGT VERSCHIEBEN!



 Brüll hier nicht so rum.


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Totalausfall *

Tschuldigung Christine


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Totalausfall *

Hallo,

eine alte Gärtnerregel besagt dass man - im Gegensatz zu Stauden - nicht-heimische Gräser im Frühling setzt und nicht im Herbst. Im Herbst gesetztes __ Pampasgras hat praktische keine Überlebenschance in einem normalen Winter. Dieses Jahr kam der sehr ungewöhnliche Witterungsverlauf dazu. Bis Februar sah es so aus als würde überhaupt kein Winter stattfinden und viele Pflanzen waren noch oder schon wieder im Wachstum. Dann kamen über Nacht zwei Wochen sibirische Kälte und jede Menge Pflanzen segneten das Zeitliche. Fragt mal Rosenliebhaber nach ihren Verlusten, die sind alle noch am Heulen.


----------



## ina1912 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Totalausfall *

Hi!

Dein __ Pampasgras....hattest Du ihm einen Frostschutz gegönnt und ihn eingepackt? Das ist nämlich auf Frost nicht gut zu sprechen. Ich glaub mit nassen Füßen steht es auch nicht gern. Aber manchmal vertrocknen einige Pflanzen im Winter einfach, weil man das mit dem Gießen da nicht so im Blick hat. Es gibt also mehrere mögliche Ursachen, das Pampasgras habe ich jedenfalls nach dem zweiten erfolglosen Versuch aufgegeben.
Und zu den __ Binsen kann ich jetzt nicht viel sagen, denn für gewöhnlich sind die ja unverwüstlich. Sind die denn möglicherweise im Winter in der Sumpfzone durchgefroren?
LG Ina


----------



## pema (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Totalausfall *



> Ja das ist klar aber das eben die __ Binsen so eingegangen sind wundert mich, da die gleichen Binsen in einem anderen Teicheck wieder kommen...



Na mein ich doch...der Standort hat ihnen nicht gefallen
Mit dem Frost wird es nichts zu tun haben, meine Binsen haben  - ebenso wie die anderen Uferpflanzen - in diesem Winter wochenlang in einem Eisklotz gesteckt. Hat ihnen nicht geschadet.

__ Pampasgras (ebenso wie eine Reihe anderer Gräser) benötigen eine Winterabdeckung...sollen aber darunter nicht feucht werden:?....deshalb lasse ich auch die Finger von diesen Pflanzen. Ist mir einfach zu umständlich

petra


----------



## Hagalaz (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Totalausfall *

Hmm das mit dem  im Frühling pflanzen hätte ich vorher wissen sollen danke für den Tipp!
__ Pampasgras stand nicht feucht naja pech gehabt 
Aber Petra meinst du das max. 1.5 m Unterschied sich so extrem zeigen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Totalausfall *

Hi Darius,

wie oben Werner schon schrieb sind im Herbst gepflanzte Pampasgräser zum Tote verurteilt (gilt auch für Bambus, Miscanthus, Arundo). Gräser pflanzt man im Frühjahr (gilt auch für __ Farne) wenn sie wieder mit dem Wachstum begonnen haben - bilden nämlich erst dann auch neue Wurzeln aus

Pampasgraspflanzen die im Herbst angeboten werden wurden meißt auch erst kurz vorher geteilt und getopft, da sie dann aber kaum Wasser aufnehmen können vertrockenen sie bei Frost ganz leicht

MfG Frank


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Totalausfall *

Hm..
bei uns wurde das __ Pampasgras im Mai/Juni gesetzt und war den Sommer über schön groß... 

Anscheinend ist es nun doch hinüber... da rührt sich absolut nix 

Vielleicht liegt es ja aber auch am schon beschriebenen Temperaturverlauf.


----------



## Hagalaz (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Totalausfall *

Habe auch den Temperaturverlauf im Verdacht, da nicht nur das __ Pampasgras das Zeitliche gesegnet hat...
Aber die Sache mit der __ Papageienfeder oder __ Tausendblatt wie auch immer verwundert mich schon.


----------



## pema (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Totalausfall *

Hi Darius,

Pflanzen sind doch auch nur Lebewesen
Was würdest du denn einem Fragenden auf die Frage antworten: 'von meinem 10 Goldfischen ist einer gestorben...woran liegt's?'

Wahrscheinlich doch: 'kann man so einfach nicht sagen'!...und genauso ist es bei Pflanzen eben auch.

Mach dir keine großen Gedanken und versuch andere Pflanzen einzusetzen

petra
ps. ich habe letztes Jahr eine Babybadewanne voll mir __ Hornblatt in meinen Teich geworfen. Das Resultat: ich weiß jetzt, dass Hornblatt nicht die richtige Unterwasserpflanze für meinen Teich ist

petra


----------



## tyler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Totalausfall *

Ich glaube deine Pflanzen haben zuwenig Nährstoffe.Wie wär es mit Dünger?Hast du einen Fischteich? Wie alt ist dein Teich?Als unser Teich neu war kamen die Pflanzen auch nicht so recht.Je älter er wurde umso besser gediehen die Pflanzen,Fischteich,vieeel Nährstoffe und jut für die Pflanzen Liebe Grüße Angelika


----------



## Hagalaz (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Totalausfall *

Nährstoffe habe sie sicherlich nicht allzu viel aber das deswegen die Pflanzen direkt eingehen :?
Sie wachsen ja zumindest, die die noch leben.
Werde jetzt Petras Tipp beherzigen und einfach andere Pflanzen einsetzen.


----------

